
Show HN: Gibbon Tabs – A simple Chrome extension to help you manage your tabs - climber_mac
https://github.com/macadev/Gibbon-Tabs
======
ee_wave_engi
The UI is very pretty and responsive; great job on the front-end. I think I'm
going to use it for a while to see if it makes my workflow better. Also, your
readme is hilarious. I wish more readme's were like that haha.

------
climber_mac
Hi there! I'm the author of this little project. Managing tabs in Chrome is a
terrible pain for me - I always end up with a ton of open tabs that make using
Chrome really awful. This extension aims to solve that problem.

Give Gibbon Tabs a try! It's extremely light. I guarantee it won't make Chrome
slow :-)

Any feedback is welcome! If you don't feel like reading the README, you can
watch this 2 minute video to get the gist of this project:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4AHNVJXIS0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4AHNVJXIS0)

------
rickitan
I just installed it, it goes really well with my workflow. I love the fact
that it looks like atom, awesome UI!!

